# Barking heads



## Catherine74 (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone got aany opinions on Barking heads dog food?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I have been using it for a couple of months and Oscar is doing great on it.

The Salmon and potato for fussy eaters looks and smells tastier than most dry i have seen


----------



## Catherine74 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you. Archie is a 5month old Cocker. I called Barking heads and they seemed really helpful and are going to send me samples of the puppy food and the fuss pot. I just feel a little lost with all the foods out there and can't afford anything more expensive than this. He is on Symply at the moment and while he loves it and his coat is fantastic, he seems to always be scratching so am not actually all that convinced it is as hypoallergenic as it claims to be


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Catherine74 said:


> Thank you. Archie is a 5month old Cocker. I called Barking heads and they seemed really helpful and are going to send me samples of the puppy food and the fuss pot. I just feel a little lost with all the foods out there and can't afford anything more expensive than this. He is on Symply at the moment and while he loves it and his coat is fantastic, he seems to always be scratching so am not actually all that convinced it is as hypoallergenic as it claims to be


Oscar is a cocker :thumbup:

I think its a good medium value food


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Chester loves this food. No matter what I try him on I usually end up back on barking heads!


----------



## FRAZ (Mar 10, 2009)

We have had a really good response from our customers who have swapped to this brand of food. The Fusspot, salmon and potato proves very popular with owners of fussy eaters and sensitive stomachs.
Regular users think it is great value for money, a good quality food at a reasonable price.
It is a good British product using British ingredients.

cheers Fraz.
Barking Heads Dog Food UK


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I had some samples and have looked at it in our local pet shop but thought it was a bit expensive compared to something like Skinners or Wainwrights Salmon but perhaps it's better


----------



## Catherine74 (Jun 14, 2010)

FRAZ said:


> We have had a really good response from our customers who have swapped to this brand of food. The Fusspot, salmon and potato proves very popular with owners of fussy eaters and sensitive stomachs.
> Regular users think it is great value for money, a good quality food at a reasonable price.
> It is a good British product using British ingredients.
> 
> ...


Fraz could you tell me how much I would need to feel a 5month old male cocker spaniel weighing about 8kg. I am looking at the puppy food at the moment but will obviously change to adult soon. what would you suggest for a fab coat, which the symply does seem to do for him but that will help his scratching. I am out of work at the moment and struggle financially but want to do the best I can by my dog so I priortise his welfare probably at a expense to my own. So I can't afford to get it wrong if that makes sense. Archie is what I live for at the moment


----------



## FRAZ (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi going by Barking Heads feeding guide lines I would suggest 225g a day. But this could vary depending on dogs activity and any growth spurts. Taking this figure that would work out at about 75p a day feeding. This is the important stage of a dogs growth, and we advise all our clients to obtain the best food they can for their puppy.
Barking Heads puppy days is a good food as it contains both poultry and salmon. The salmon due to omega 3 & 6 oil content will help with your puppy's coat.

Another good food at a cheaper option would be Skinners Field & Trial Puppy. As you own a cocker spaniel, this food would be a good alternative as it is designed for working dogs, with high energy outputs such as cocker spaniels.
I have included links for both.
Cheers Fraz.
Barking Heads, Barking Heads - Puppy Days Dog Food UK

Field & Trial, Field & Trial Puppy 15kg UK


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Oscar has a fab coat, i am sure its the fish


----------



## Catherine74 (Jun 14, 2010)

I bought a 2KG bag of Barking heads puppy today and Archie wolfed it down (no surprises there) I am also going to look at Burns, can anyone offer any opinions on Burn V Barking Heads V Symply. God I never thought this would be so difficult and I would feel so paranoid about doing the right thing. Arghhh I swear cats are easier. lol


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

I have neve tried symply. But burns is another good food. I'm having to change Chester to burns for a while because it has more carbs in it for a behaviour issue. I going onto canine alert mixed with rc calm to try snd help his nervousness


----------

